# NHS ISLINGTON: Free 7 week Diabetes (Type 2) Self Management courses



## Diabetes Self Management (Feb 7, 2013)

To all Islington residents,

Whittington Health NHS provide FREE 7-week self managment courses to help you manage your Type 2 Diabetes.

What is SMP?

The self-management programme aims to help participants to build skills, knowledge and self-belief needed to effectively manage their diabetes.  With the help and support of this course, participants will feel more confident to work collaboratively with their health care professionals to achieve their personal goals and ambitions. 

The SMP is free and open to anyone living in Islington who has had Type II diabetes for longer than a year. The programme consists of weekly three hour sessions over seven weeks. These are group sessions of approximately 9 -12 people.

The next SMP starts on Wednesday 20 February, 2013 (and then every Wednesday for 7 weeks) from 1pm - 4pm. Please contact us for more details - Pre Booking essential.  

To book a place on a forthcoming SMP or for more information about the programme please call 0207 527 1189 or email: whh-tr.programme-assistant@nhs.net


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 7, 2013)

Well done Islington NHS !  Sounds good.


----------

